# ID please!



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

thanks in advance guys!

View attachment 39915

View attachment 39916

View attachment 39914


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

He reminds me of Husky_Jims's fish, of which the ID is still pending - a bit like a Manueli, but not quite...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

S. Serrulatus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> fishofury Posted Today, 04:28 PM
> S. Serrulatus


Agree, very likely this species. It's a big problem with these fishes that appear to transcend from Serrasalmus to Pristobrycon. Science is still working on it. It's a mess at the present time.


----------

